# Chicago area trainer



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

I know there was a post about this already but it really did not go any where so I am making a new one. Does any one know of any GSD specific trainers in the Chicago area, or just Illinois in general. I would really like to find some one with good knowledge of GSD's in the Chicago area. Thanks a lot. 

Jeremy


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Hello,

What are you looking to do? That might help get people making suggestions. There are lots of GSD trainers in IL, but some specialize in one area or another - protection sports, AKC obedience, tracking, show, in-kennel training, pet issues......Are you looking to join a club, private lessons, go to a school, send your dog away for training? 

Those details will help.









Christine


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, I would love to have her obedience be absolutely bullet proof. I would love to have her trained in protection also but that is just a dream haha. Any good trainers you would recommend in the Chicago-land area?


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

http://www.gsdca.org/Noframes/Clubs.html

Here is a link that list different clubs in the state of Illinios. I personally have trained with Topline GSD club in Willowbrook, IL and am a member of the GSD Club of Chicago in Hanover Park, IL. I've never attended classes at Lincolnwood but have taken Molly there for several events. It looks like there is one in Tinley Park that is not too far from you in Chicago Heights.


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Being a member of the club, what exactly do you do? Sorry, I am new to all of this but would like to get involved in something.


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: crossroads bmx Being a member of the club, what exactly do you do? Sorry, I am new to all of this but would like to get involved in something.


At my club I had to fill out an application to become a member and then I had to attend 6 obedience classes at the club and have the trainer sign off that I attended the six classes. After that, at the monthly club meeting, the members were allowed to vote in the new members. I've been a member now for just over a year. To keep my membership active I have to work at least 3 club events each year and I also must attend at least one club meeting. I also pay my annual dues at the beginning of the year which is $75 for my club. The great thing when you become a member is that our obedience classes are free. I take Molly to class there on Wednesday nights, Friday nights and Saturday mornings and all those classes are free to me as a member of the club. I also take Molly to agility classes there on Tuesday nights. I pay a discounted rate for the agility class for being a member. Even if you are not a member the drop in training classes are extremely reasonable at $5 a session.

Being a member I enjoy helping out with anything I can at the club. I always work above and beyond the 3 required events every year and attend way more than the 1 required meeting too. The club is up and running because of its members so I like to help out as much as I can. In turn I feel I get some great training advice and am really glad I became a member. All clubs are different so I would say if you are interested in getting involved, stop by a local club and check it out. Ask questions, get to know the facility and it's people. That is what I did before I decided to become a member.


----------



## crossroads bmx (Dec 31, 2007)

Sounds really nice. I might have to check that out some time. Its about an hour from my house. I actually saw the website for that club before you had told me about it and it looked really nice. Seems like it is. So to check it out, I could just stop by and see what its all about? The obedience classes for free seems like an awesome deal in itself haha. I would love to get her to start agility classes. Is there an age restriction for members? Over a certain age or something? I'm 19 (be 20 in May) and don't want people to think I'm just some kid who knows nothing about the GSD and not take me seriously. 

Jeremy


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, sure you could just swing by the club sometime and see what it is all about. Ask people questions, get a feel for how the trainers work. Sunday afternoons the club seems to be pretty busy and I remember that was a day that I stopped out to check it out. I believe the age requirement is 18, but I'm not completely positive about that. That could be one of the questions you ask when you stop out







I don't think anyone will think you are just some kid who doesn't know anything about GSD's. I think they really appreciate when younger people come in and take an interest in their dog. I'm 28 and one of the younger memebers of the club and everyone has been wonderful. I've learned a lot from everyone since joining the club.


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

We were members of the club in Hanover Park while we lived in the Chicago area - they offer alot for their members (basically anything AKC) and the facility is fabulous. It does get very busy (crowded) on Sundays, as I remember, so show up a little early and locate the person who is teaching the class and introduce yourself. Make sure you get a card for the instructor to sign, so that if you later decide to join, you are getting "credit" toward your 6 classes for each time you've been - rather than waiting until you've been 4 or 5 times, and then starting to keep track. 

Good luck!
Christine


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

You might want to check out this link about a pet expo in Chicago this weekend. There should be lots of tainers, clubs and GSDs there - good palce to make contacts:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=549502&page=1#Post549502


----------



## VonIsengard (Mar 15, 2008)

Check out this place. http://www.tops-k9.com Right now the website is just for K9 but they do all breed training also. I've been with them for nearly 8 years, they send most of the GSDs to me, since I'm the resident "shepherd lady".


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Here's the link to the school in Chicago where my dog Kukla and I take obedience lessons:

http://www.k9uchicago.com

They offer all levels of obedience, classes or private lessons, and they also offer agility classes at basic, intermediate, and advanced levels.

My opinion? Highly recommended!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Ronnie Bizer is in Maple Park...trains all breeds, is an AKC judge..her students do really, really well. 
http://www.kanosak.com/


----------

